# Mii Extractor 1.0



## Jax (May 6, 2008)

Description:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This application extracts all your Miis from your Wii to an SD card.
> 
> 
> How to use:
> ...




http://www.teknoconsolas.info/foro/viewtop...=95&t=41342

Download
link by mousan


----------



## CockroachMan (May 6, 2008)

Interesting.. in which format are they extracted? Can we generate pictures of them or something like that?


----------



## arctic_flame (May 6, 2008)

Hopefully the *.mii format that everyone already uses.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 6, 2008)

Nice. Now all we need is a Mii Editor of some sort.


----------



## Gian (May 6, 2008)

Oh? This sounds awesome.
I agree, an online Mii editor would be cool.
Then you can have Mii Gamertags.


----------



## Warren_303 (May 6, 2008)

There was an online Mii editor website but I think it's still shut down.

Yeah it is miieditor





There has been talk about one offline but who knows what the status is on that.


----------



## nanika (May 6, 2008)

Does it extract Mii Parade and Message Board Miis?

(Sorry for double post)


----------



## WB3000 (May 7, 2008)

nanika said:
			
		

> Does it extract Mii Parade and Message Board Miis?



It extracted 46 .mii files, and since my Mii Parade has ~200 Miis, I doubt it dumps them.


----------



## jan777 (May 7, 2008)

how the hell are we gonna put them back after editing?

the miieditor was taken down by the big N

WTF nintendo? you never let us have any fun


----------



## Spikey (May 7, 2008)

My avatar was made using miieditor.com and I wish the site was still up... or someone made a backup of it and hosted it somewhere else or something... :/


----------



## mousan (May 7, 2008)

is there a way to convert .mii files into jpeg,jpg or bmp files ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( & sorry for the double post i didn't see this one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## oligore (May 7, 2008)

Now all we need is a mii editing channel and a channel to download and rate them


----------



## Heran Bago (May 7, 2008)

Uhh we could already do this with Wiimotes and GlovePie. They were .mii files just the same.

There were even editors and the whole thing got old. Datel even put out a product for it! Does no one remember golden pants?


e: It was Datel Mii Manager. I've seen it at Best Buy, and you can pick it up at your favorite BitTorrent tracker or google.
e2: Still kinda neat to see acess to mii data in homebrew. There's a lot of potential for homebrew to implement Miis... or delete all your Miis.


----------



## superrob (May 7, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Uhh we could already do this with Wiimotes and GlovePie. They were .mii files just the same.
> 
> There were even editors and the whole thing got old. Datel even put out a product for it! Does no one remember golden pants?
> 
> ...


Yea... but thats a long process and requires you to wait and to put the mii's on your WiiMote. Here you have them all in a few minnuts.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (May 7, 2008)

woulnt it be hard to change a mii to have your face if its a 3D image? 

changing it into a bitmap or jpeg you could only put a flat picture of your face onto it... am i right?


----------



## memorris (May 7, 2008)

I edit my mii with
AJ's Mii Editor is a program designed for editing Miis that are dumped via the MiiTransfer utility.


----------



## nanika (May 7, 2008)

mikeyt1998 said:
			
		

> woulnt it be hard to change a mii to have your face if its a 3D image?
> 
> changing it into a bitmap or jpeg you could only put a flat picture of your face onto it... am i right?


Well, to be specific, it's not an image at all, just instructions for the Wii to make an image, i.e., Eyebrows x with rotation y and size z...
What would be needed is something that could parse the Mii data and from it construct an image.


----------



## Warren_303 (May 7, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Uhh we could already do this with Wiimotes and GlovePie. They were .mii files just the same.
> 
> There were even editors and the whole thing got old. Datel even put out a product for it! Does no one remember golden pants?
> 
> ...



I remember that,
I had all the tools I needed was ready to edit my Mii and then bam the miieditor site is down.

I'll check out Datel Mii Manager though, good call.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (May 8, 2008)

nanika said:
			
		

> mikeyt1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah i see, in that case the dace woul hav the x, y and z roperties too and remail the same shape as before it was edited.

funny to see your features on a massive head with a small body lol


----------



## SleepyPrince (May 9, 2008)

Mii Extractor v1.1 & Installer v1.0 is out


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> +---------------------------------+
> | Mii Extractor v1.1 by Waninkoko |
> +---------------------------------+
> |      www.teknoconsolas.info     |
> ...


----------



## memorris (May 9, 2008)

Mii Installer v1.0 by Waninkoko 
i put up 4 links for it 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=857...p;#entry1135198


----------

